# horn inop....



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

so like the title states my horn is not working. I checked the fuse, its good. is there a common problem with the horn?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: horn inop.... (bi-turbo'd)*

Hey Bi-tubo'd
I replaced mine twice already, in a year and a half. Not sure if this is a common thing though, certainly looks to me that way...
Are both of yours dead? On mine the high note died first. They replaced both the high and the low, but recently my low died again. Replaced it about a week ago.
So glad I had CPO.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: horn inop.... (Massboykie)*

ya both are out. i bought it with 51k bout 2 mo. ago, and i dont think i ever tried to use the horn untill last sunday... it could have been out when i bought it and i just didnt check it... ill try replacement...


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: horn inop.... (bi-turbo'd)*

so i took out both headlights and tested for power... no voltage at either wire on either horn... could it be the relay? or maybe the horn switch itself... behind the airbag...? i donno


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: horn inop.... (bi-turbo'd)*

update... took the relay out and i have 12v at 3 of 4 points for the relay. shouldnt i only have 12v at 2 untill i hit the horn switch?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: horn inop.... (bi-turbo'd)*

Hey Bi
Did you get this sorted out?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: horn inop.... (Massboykie)*

ya i did. long story short, im an ass. While hooking up the turbo timer i slit the tape covering a bunch of wires and i guess my hand slipped... Ya i know stupid mistake. Soldered it back together its all good again. "honk"


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Honk Honk!!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: horn inop.... (bi-turbo'd)*

Sweet
Turbo timer? The one that runs the car to cool the oil or the one that controls boost? I always confuse them.









If it's the second one, are you chipped? What is the benefit?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: horn inop.... (Massboykie)*

Turbo timer, keeps the car runing to cool oil to prevent the turbos from seizing. 
Yes it is chipped. APR 93 octane chip. 14.7 psi (1 bar).


----------

